# Oncology billing



## dmtaylor98 (Sep 30, 2009)

When billing chemotherapy can you bill seperately for salines that have chemo drugs added into a normal saline bag of NS 250 or NS 500 when the treatment last one (96413) or two hours (96413 x1, 96415 x1)? 
We just ordered "Practical Tips For The Oncology Practice" from American Society of Clinical Oncology. In chapter eight of this book it reads "saline solution that is used for mixing a chemotherapy agent may be considered a supply and supplies may mot be separately reimbursed by Medicare."

I have gone to CMS but can not find any information about this! Can anyone clear this up for me?:


----------

